# ~~THE Terence "Sweet T" Crawford Express~~



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

future P4P top 3.. the kid's got it all.

hop on before it's too late










2 Slick.. 2 Black..
#TeamSweetT


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

i'm aboard.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

In.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

I've said it before, a couple of more fights and I think this kid beats anyone at 140. Possibly RIGHT NOW.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

He's a good fighter. I don't think he beats Broner if Broner decided to go back to 135, but Crawford will make for interesting fights with anyone else.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

gifs coming soon :yep..


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> He's a good fighter. I don't think he beats Broner if Broner decided to go back to 135, but Crawford will make for interesting fights with anyone else.


i'm a huge Broner fan, but Sweet T would be a nightmare for him...


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

very talented fighter


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i'm a huge Broner fan, but Sweet T would be a nightmare for him...


Don't get me wrong, the Prescott win was good for him. I think he took the fight on a few week's notice or something like that. I wouldn't go as far to saying he'll be a nightmare "yet". In my book he needs at least 2-3 more solid wins. First let's put him in with that cuban kid at 135 who uses the shoulder roll. That should be a descent measuring stick to how he'll possibly do against Broner.

But if we're talking about 140, Mathysse ices this kid right now and anyone else 140 and below for that matter. But I agree, he has a lot of talent and plenty of room to improve.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

You need to get ahold of him somehow to see if he wants to adopt the nickname. It makes me smirk every time I read it. :lol:


----------



## El fijador (Jun 14, 2013)

He's got the goods I'm in


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Don't get me wrong, the Prescott win was good for him. I think he took the fight on a few week's notice or something like that. I wouldn't go as far to saying he'll be a nightmare "yet". In my book he needs at least 2-3 more solid wins. First let's put him in with that cuban kid at 135 who uses the shoulder roll. That should be a descent measuring stick to how he'll possibly do against Broner.
> 
> But if we're talking about 140, Mathysse ices this kid right now and anyone else 140 and below for that matter. But I agree, he has a lot of talent and plenty of room to improve.


i'm talking about 135.. take it one step at a time.. and yeah, i might be jumping the gun a bit, but under the circumstances leading up to Prescott fight is what really made me a fan. dude took the fight on 2 weeks notice, jumped to a division he's never fought before against a huge puncher and made it look easy..

not necessarily saying he wouldve beaten Broner @ 135 but he would've posed alot of problems, especially if he could take his punch..


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

If TC is connected to Haymon/Mayweather Boxing Club, put him on the PED Watch!

:hey


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i'm talking about 135.. take it one step at a time.. and yeah, i might be jumping the gun a bit, but under the circumstances leading up to Prescott fight is what really made me a fan. dude took the fight on 2 weeks notice, jumped to a division he's never fought before against a huge puncher and made it look easy..
> 
> not necessarily saying he wouldve beaten Broner @ 135 but he would've posed alot of problems, especially if he could take his punch..


Absolutely. That was a great performance by Crawford that night.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I think it's a little soon to be calling this guy the second coming. 

He does have a "pretty" style, though, and there doesn't seem to be any quit in him. He sort of reminds me of SRL, the way he moves sideways and "squared up," & how he's able to heard his opponent while staying outside. Also those long left-hand bombs he likes to throw, which are possibly even better than Leonard's were. (Broner would probably be Crawford's Hagler.) 

- but Leonard had better balance. When he threw his big left, he'd always put his lead foot in deep, thus he was able to immediately pull his head back afterwards. Crawford seems to be almost falling forward when he throws that big left. IMO he needs to change his stance slightly, or some good counterpuncher will take his head off. Imagine Crawford throwing that left against Mattysse? Fawgeddaboudit. Luckily for us, Crawford will likely be a much better fighter by the time he faces Lucas for that title. 

I'm really looking forward to a few years from now, when Crawford goes to 140 for real. What battles we'll see....


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

Became a fan after the Prescott fight
Just remembered hes on the undercard tomorrow and Boxnation are showing it :happy


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Absolutely. That was a great performance by Crawford that night.


There are some great fights out there for him @ 135 too..
Would love to see if he can win chess matches with Vazquez or Abril..
Then go after Gamboa...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Beats everyone at 135.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

I'm in. I think he's descendant from Veracruz


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You need to get ahold of him somehow to see if he wants to adopt the nickname. It makes me smirk every time I read it. :lol:


I think i'm gonna make a twitter and keep bugging him about it until he responds... :lol:
He don't got much fans yet so it should be easy to get ahold of him.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hop on, my ******...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Looked sharp today wish he went southpaw for longer though I think hes better there


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in his development and progression as a fighter. I'm not too well versed on him, really, so can anybody give me a short rundown of his stylistic strengths or weaknesses? Or key fights to check out?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Looked pretty good tonight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone notice that WBO patch on his trunks?


LOOK OUT RICKY!


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

indeed 2 slick 2 black


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Looked good against a decent opponent.


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

2 black yes but not 2 slick to keep from getting hit from them rights all night by a bum with a padded record.

But he a solid prospect, like that mean mug he gave dude when the round was over, kid got skills.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

ΣLBossHogg™ said:


> 2 black yes but not 2 slick to keep from getting hit from them rights all night by a bum with a padded record.


How is this guy not in that prison shit yet
All I see is dumb posts from you


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

ACS said:


> How is this guy not in that prison shit yet
> All I see is dumb posts from you


nothing wrong with my post just agreeing with the thread starter. well with half of what he said anyways.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

#El Turbo said:


> Beats everyone at 135.


How do you think a fight against Abril goes?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

BossHogg shouldn't be in the Gulag he's a true believer in his guys not a troll, even though I often disagree.

Yeah this pretty much proves my point that people by Top Rank hype to easy, I think Broner, April, Vazquez and Figueroa beat him at 135. Abner Cotto got destroyed by Figueroa and he gets less credit.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

We aren't looking at the second coming of Sweet Pea Whitaker...But I think we may just be looking at someone who follows the template of a young Marvin Hagler very, very closely. Like Marvelous Marvin, Terrance is a deadly serious, smooth, switch-hitting boxer-puncher who can fight just as well playing the role of the aggressor as he can circling and countering on the back foot. Like Marvin, he doesn't possess otherworldly speed; but has got just about everything else in his tool-box. 

And if he follows Marvin's career trajectory (or even approaches it), we could be looking at someone pretty special.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yeah...Count me in.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

"My aunt is _down there_ watching me"

:err


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

#El Turbo said:


> "My aunt is _down there_ watching me"
> 
> :err


lol my gf was like "Ummmmm, shouldn't it be up there?".... I was like yeah, you don't wanna be down there


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Ha wow Whitaker and Hagler oh boxing fans will you ever learn.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Ha wow Whitaker and Hagler oh boxing fans will you ever learn.


I'm not saying that he's the second coming of Hagler; only that his style is similar to the one MMH used when he was coming up the ranks. Care to dispute that?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> I'm not saying that he's the second coming of Hagler; only that his style is similar to the one MMH used when he was coming up the ranks. Care to dispute that?


I'll tell you the same thing I'll tell the few people who believe the Broner hype, it's easy to look good against nobodies, how about he fight Abril before we over react.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I'll tell you the same thing I'll tell the few people who believe the Broner hype, it's easy to look good against nobodies, how about he fight Abril before we over react.


No ones beating Abril, id favour Abril over Broner


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok. Think I saw Crawford decision Prescott. The timing is right, anyway. But I don't remember. So that means nobody got knocked out and I didn't think it was a robbery...that's all I can figure.

That said, I thought Terrence looked good tonight. His opponent did not fight like he thought he was a termater can. Fine. Good win. I'm lookin' at lookin' at tickets on the express if he looks good a coupla' more times...:bbb


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

I like Crawford. I'm in. However i do agree that Abril could possibly beat him. That guy is just a nightmare.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

The kid has the goods he is ready for the Vasquez, Burns & Abril's of the division now.
(He beats the 135lbs version of Gamboa IMO)


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:yep


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

ACS said:


> No ones beating Abril, id favour Abril over Broner


I just feel like Broner wins, even if most viewed it as a bad decision, Abril beat Rios 10-2 but Rios is basic and the judges still found a way to give it to Rios, Abril is going to have a hard time getting a decision against a star like Broner, I'm thinking Broner wins some rounds and if it's 7-5 Abril the judges give it to Broner.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

The lad's a talent.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

The saddest part about this is I don't know if people see their own hypocrisy


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm on 

Definitely a star for the future.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Abril legitimately lost to Hank Lundy, I think people are overrating him similarly to Campillo post Cloud robbery. I'd take Crawford over Abril pretty confidently


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> I'll tell you the same thing I'll tell the few people who believe the Broner hype, it's easy to look good against nobodies, how about he fight Abril before we over react.


Would like to see him against Darleys Perez or Sharif Bogere first; just to give him a win over someone rated in the Top 10 at 135lbs. Or Chelo Gonzalez, perhaps. But he's faced two credible (if not spectacular) opponents, and handled them pretty well. Certainly worth charting his progress going forward, because switch-hitting boxer-punchers are quite a bit of fun to watch.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

I'm on the hype train.


----------



## Barry Gibb's left Bollock (Jun 5, 2013)

It's actually quite refreshing to see a young black fighter come along and actually make a bit of an impact through solid fundamentals as opposed to just being flashy and quick. He looks like a solid, all-around technician thus far and I can easily see him winning one of the alphabet title's within the next year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I just feel like Broner wins, even if most viewed it as a bad decision, Abril beat Rios 10-2 but Rios is basic and the judges still found a way to give it to Rios, Abril is going to have a hard time getting a decision against a star like Broner, I'm thinking Broner wins some rounds and if it's 7-5 Abril the judges give it to Broner.


Yeah, Broner would probably get the nod but Abril would've won in most eyes


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

He's a good solid fighter, he would embarrass that clown Burns, and probley Abril, not sure about Vazquez though.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> He's a good solid fighter, he would embarrass that clown Burns, and probley Abril, not sure about Vazquez though.


He would embarrass Abril? Who has he fought to deserve such an insane statement, people lose their mind about Top Rank fighters, Abril shuts him out, there is a reason Broner went to Abril's fight and than didn't fight him.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Tha Boxing voice just called out the Crawford fans, the kids getting more credit than Figueroa and Broner, who has he beaten Prescott?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Barry Gibb's left Bollock said:


> It's actually quite refreshing to see a young black fighter come along and actually make a bit of an impact through solid fundamentals as opposed to just being flashy and quick. He looks like a solid, all-around technician thus far and I can easily see him winning one of the alphabet title's within the next year.


Am I seriously the only one to notice that this guys balance is way off?

He has no future against elite competition unless he learns to plant his lead foot further forward. Every time he throws that big left (which is itself quite impressive) he leaves his head exposed. He can't pull it back fast because he's leaning forward.

Most likely, Crawford WILL fix this, (he actually looked a little better in his last fight) but it's too soon to call him some kind of sure thing.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm on board. IMO he beats everyone at 135.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Like him a lot, think he has a bright future...definitely count me in.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Tha Boxing voice just called out the Crawford fans, the kids getting more credit than Figueroa and Broner, who has he beaten Prescott?


if we're just talking resumes, who has Figueroa beaten?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> if we're just talking resumes, who has Figueroa beaten?


And I compared Figueroa to Hagler and Whitaker where? Crawford and Figueroa have the same record against similar opponents and both are big for the weight, I view them as the same but their is no Figueroa slurping like this. Like I said people are unrealistic about Crawford.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm on this bandwagon. No doubt. The guy has impressed me twice. He can be a pure boxer, but he likes to step it up and bang guys out. He'll go for the KO rather than just coast to points victories. I'm a fan.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford's next fight is vs Andrey Klimov on Oct 5th, it's the co-main for the Cotto/Rodriguez undercard. 
Klimov's an undefeated Russian who beat John Molina by MD on a Friday Night Fights card in June
Here's the fight if you're interested in checking out Klimov






He overwhelmed Molina with his work rate but most of it was slapping punches that looked like they had very little power behind. I give him no shot at all.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Crawford's next fight is vs Andrey Klimov on Oct 5th, it's the co-main for the Cotto/Rodriguez undercard.
> Klimov's an undefeated Russian who beat John Molina by MD on a Friday Night Fights card in June
> Here's the fight if you're interested in checking out Klimov
> 
> ...


Word. Sweet T should take this easy, how many rounds? Anyway, I pick Crawford by late stoppage, His Knockout ratio is pretty high. Being that technically sound with that power makes him very formidable. Crawford is ranked 7 in the world(Boxrec) so perhaps a title shot soon?

He would also be smart to change his nickname to Sweet T.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford is next up for the P4P lists for sure. I love watching him fight. Dude has P4P skills and ability, as well as crunching power. Defensively he is real good. He's just a sound fighter all around, I have confidence he will go far.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Crawford is next up for the P4P lists for sure. I love watching him fight. Dude has P4P skills and ability, as well as crunching power. Defensively he is real good. He's just a sound fighter all around, I have confidence he will go far.


The thing I like about Crawford is that he's not afraid to get his hands dirty, most young "slick" fighters are so afraid of getting hit that it effects their offense, Sweet T ties his defense and offense together perfectly


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been aboard since ESB, but renewing the vow is never bad.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> The thing I like about Crawford is that he's not afraid to get his hands dirty, most young "slick" fighters are so afraid of getting hit that it effects their offense, Sweet T ties his defense and offense together perfectly


agreed, I've been sleeping on him until his most recent fight but that opened my eyes. Then I saw him school Prescott, and that sealed the deal. This guy is the goods. Perfect combination of defense and offense like you said, and plus he has the power as well. :deal


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Word. Sweet T should take this easy, how many rounds? Anyway, I pick Crawford by late stoppage, His Knockout ratio is pretty high. Being that technically sound with that power makes him very formidable. Crawford is ranked 7 in the world(Boxrec) so perhaps a title shot soon?
> 
> He would also be smart to change his nickname to Sweet T.


Klimov should be a pretty good style test for him though.

Think Klimov will try to stay on the outside and pump out a lot of feather dusters but Crawford has always showed a willingness to get onto the front foot and cut off the ring if he doesn't respect his opponents power. Examples, he eventually started to walk Sanabria down and was more willing to stay inside with Prescott in those later rounds. Think Crawford will universally establish that he's a complete offensive and defensive fighter vs better comp in Klimov.

Klimov showed a good chin vs Molina imo, Crawford probably doesn't have the same power but his work is much cleaner and precise. My guess it something like TKO-8. For who's got next, think Top Rank is betting on Beltran beating Burns and getting that WBO belt. Crawford is already the #1 challenger for the WBO belt but who knows what Burns does, if Beltran wins it's a easy to make fight with 2 TR fighters


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Klimov should be a pretty good style test for him though.
> 
> Think Klimov will try to stay on the outside and pump out a lot of feather dusters but Crawford has always showed a willingness to get onto the front foot and cut off the ring if he doesn't respect his opponents power. Examples, he eventually started to walk Sanabria down and was more willing to stay inside with Prescott in those later rounds. Think Crawford will universally establish that he's a complete offensive and defensive fighter vs better comp in Klimov.
> 
> Klimov showed a good chin vs Molina imo, Crawford probably doesn't have the same power but his work is much cleaner and precise. My guess it something like TKO-8. For who's got next, think Top Rank is betting on Beltran beating Burns and getting that WBO belt. Crawford is already the #1 challenger for the WBO belt but who knows what Burns does, if Beltran wins it's a easy to make fight with 2 TR fighters


Where is he ranked by the IBF? Should be easy for a vasquez fight too right?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

3rd, Vasquez is basically Top Rank too but I doubt they want to throw in Crawford with somebody as complicated as Vasquez for his first title fight. Burns/Beltran are not as good as Vasquez but they'll also make for a more exciting fight with Crawford. He could potentially walkout as both a legit champ and a guy that even casuals got to see after a Burns/Beltran title fight. Unification fight in the future for sure though, but that WBO belt first


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for all those informative posts @Windmiller

Long may you run, mayne :cheers


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

TC is on point! dunno about future top 3 p4p but future LW king fosho


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

? I don't really see it with Crawford at all, but I guess I'm only just judging from one performance.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Title Time for Terence


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

a little late with this bump, Congrats to Sweet T! :happy
S/O to all the believers in this thread.








#TeamSweetT 
#WeDidItWeDidIt


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice bump, didn't see this thread originally. Hope more people hop on.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats for the win over Ricky. I knew Crawford was class going in but seeing him in the flesh confirmed it he's made a fan out of me even though he beat one of my own.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford looked sooooo much better against Burns. He's clearly been working on his balance, and also his defensive head movement, which is now approaching elite level.


I'm finally on board the train.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuckin' awesome :horse

He did it the "REAL" way too (like Timmy did back in the day)...

He didn't win no "set up" "here ya' go" vacant bull snaps....He went across the ocean and beat a DAMN GOOD fighter @ home for the 1st belt :deal


arty


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm on board. I like the kid. He's got skills ferdays and he's a man of few words.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Fuckin' awesome :horse
> 
> He did it the "REAL" way too (like Timmy did back in the day)...
> 
> ...


:cheers


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

he's the real deal a future p4p champ no doubt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Neva left :deal


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Anyone notice that WBO patch on his trunks?
> 
> LOOK OUT RICKY!


AYYYEEEE Quote from my mouth June '13!!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

yup he's for real i like his interviews tho


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

didnt know he used to spar with bradley


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting :think

THanks for those @guest

In the ones from over @ the Ricky fight, I sense the interviewer wasn't exactly "helping" Terrance, but with the fame he's fittin' to come into, a little PR help and practice with interviews may not hurt 

That one with Timmy was pretty good :good


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I've seen people say he wasn't as good as they thought but I honestly think he didn't get out of fourth gear to beat Ricky.
I think he's even better than Saturday night showed.That switch hitting and distance control will serve him very well indeed.
Congrats to the guy on a good performance and I think he has more in his locker.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

He's an ok fighter. Nowhere near special or P4P


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He's an ok fighter. Nowhere near special or P4P


What is lacking from is game in your opinion? What makes him "ok"?

In due time he will be a P4P fighter. Just needs to develop some charisma/gimmick to get some attention.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Big fan of Crawford! Give the guy a few more fights, he'll be one many are talking about.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He's an ok fighter. Nowhere near special or P4P


Loooooooooooo -cy, you got some 'splainin' to do !


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What is lacking from is game in your opinion? What makes him "ok"?
> 
> In due time he will be a P4P fighter. Just needs to develop some charisma/gimmick to get some attention.


Not especially accurate. Defense is ok. Hand speed is ok. Just a decent fighter.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Not especially accurate. Defense is ok. Hand speed is ok. Just a decent fighter.


Well, once he gets better and improves, you can always jump on his wagon late.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Not especially accurate. Defense is ok. Hand speed is ok. Just a decent fighter.


You're being awfully harsh then m8


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> Well, once he gets better and improves, you can always jump on his wagon late.


He can definitely get better. I don't see the elite physical tools.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He can definitely get better. I don't see the elite physical tools.


So why not be positive instead of just saying "he's Ok", or not some member of the ridiculous P4P lists? No one says you have to kiss his ass, but for fuck's sake...atsch


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Just needs to develop some charisma/gimmick to get some attention.


This is what im thinking as well. In todays world of social media if he can develop a "character" to match those skills of his, he can become a very wealthy man. :yep


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Not especially accurate. Defense is ok. Hand speed is ok. Just a decent fighter.


I don't think you understand the various forms of defense, especially subtle slipping of punches. Crawford just put on a masterclass, and you missed it.

You don't have to move like Whittaker to have great defense.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> This is what im thinking as well. In todays world of social media if he can develop a "character" to match those skills of his, he can become a very wealthy man. :yep


Noooo!!!!! Boxers putting on acts like it's prowrestling is just a terrible idea!! If someone can't sell because their fights aren't what people want to see, then tough shit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Noooo!!!!! Boxers putting on acts like it's prowrestling is just a terrible idea!! If someone can't sell because their fights aren't what people want to see, then tough shit.


It doesn't have to be like pro wrestling but even if wasnt so soft spoken, dont want him to end up in a situation like andre ward's


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't think you understand the various forms of defense, especially subtle slipping of punches. Crawford just put on a masterclass, and you missed it.
> 
> You don't have to move like Whittaker to have great defense.


Hardly a masterclass. Burns actually looked the better fighter at distance and he looked totally inept as a southpaw

Only when he walked Burns down did he take over the fight, and Burns is hardly elite.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Crawford did actually better than I expected, because he is better than I though, quite good on the inside, didn´t see that before, at least I didn´t remember too well. I agree with what SouthPaw said about not especially accurate though, noticed that too. But of course, he is evolving, we´ll see the guy doing good things in the future...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He can definitely get better. I don't see the elite physical tools.


Agreed. Luckily lightweight is sparse for talent. He could reign for some time


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> It doesn't have to be like pro wrestling but even if wasnt so soft spoken, dont want him to end up in a situation like andre ward's


Yeah, guess I can understand where you are coming from. Part of the problem in my opinion is promoters have gotten lazy, just letting the cable networks do most of it. Promoters should be doing just that, promoting the fighter. Buy some damn commercial time on a network channel for starters. I mean, advertise the fuck out of them! Now they just wait for an HBO commercial to do it for them a few weeks before the fight.

And of course, fighters bare some responsibility as well. Guys who are unknown shouldn't wait for a HBO/SHO date to fight. Or the big purses that come with that, since none are a guarantee. Unknowns should be on FNF's as much as possible, or Foxsports. Something that is open to a much broader audience then Cable subscribers.

I know that's easier said then done, but at the end of the say, it's one's fights that will make people pay, not how they act. With Ward, I think his inactivity has been his biggest setback. And I intend no offense, but forget about fighting at Oakland, or California, as much. Despite being the best in his division, I truly believe he should fight more over seas where there's a market in his weight class. Or at least in Montreal, which is gaining a reputation for it's boxing. And then come home for the occasional fight. I think Ward is head and shoulders above the rest, so it would take horrific judging, to the point of a clear robbery (Ala MP vs. TB), to screw him from a win.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yeah, guess I can understand where you are coming from. Part of the problem in my opinion is promoters have gotten lazy, just letting the cable networks do most of it. Promoters should be doing just that, promoting the fighter. Buy some damn commercial time on a network channel for starters. I mean, advertise the fuck out of them! Now they just wait for an HBO commercial to do it for them a few weeks before the fight.
> 
> And of course, fighters bare some responsibility as well. Guys who are unknown shouldn't wait for a HBO/SHO date to fight. Or the big purses that come with that, since none are a guarantee. Unknowns should be on FNF's as much as possible, or Foxsports. Something that is open to a much broader audience then Cable subscribers.
> 
> I know that's easier said then done, but at the end of the say, it's one's fights that will make people pay, not how they act. With Ward, I think his inactivity has been his biggest setback. And I intend no offense, but forget about fighting at Oakland, or California, as much. Despite being the best in his division, I truly believe he should fight more over seas where there's a market in his weight class. Or at least in Montreal, which is gaining a reputation for it's boxing. And then come home for the occasional fight. I think Ward is head and shoulders above the rest, so it would take horrific judging, to the point of a clear robbery (Ala MP vs. TB), to screw him from a win.


Have you had a chance to watch those interviews posted a couple pages back?

I understand your point...no neex to go all WWF with it, but a happy medium btween that and where he is now wouldnt be a bad thing. 

In fairness, that interviewer didnt help him any....


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Have you had a chance to watch those interviews posted a couple pages back?
> 
> I understand your point...no neex to go all WWF with it, but a happy medium btween that and where he is now wouldnt be a bad thing.
> 
> In fairness, that interviewer didnt help him any....


No, not yet. Cringe worthy? Like early Paul Williams interview cringe worthy? :stonk I totally get the idea at hand though.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> No, not yet. Cringe worthy? Like early Paul Williams interview cringe worthy? :stonk I totally get the idea at hand though.


And i do agree with your point, but like said earlier, it would be great if they only talked with their fists....but then why even interview them at all? 

For better or worse, it can (and usually does) play a large part in today's "game"


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> And i do agree with your point, but like said earlier, it would be great if they only talked with their fists....but then why even interview them at all?
> 
> For better or worse, it can (and usually does) play a large part in today's "game"


It's worked wonders for Adrien Broner, no one can deny that. And it certainly would not surprise me if that caught on becoming more common place with fighters looking to make headlines.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Hardly a masterclass. .


Obviously you also didn't see what Crawford was doing with his head. (and shoulders)

Seriously.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: the ones who are saying crawford is average are the same ones who were hyping the fk out of broner just a couple of months ago. crawford has more boxing ability than broner and if you cant see that then YDSAB period


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll join the bandwagon for the simply fact that he's basically a baby and you can see there is still a lot of room for growth.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He's an ok fighter. Nowhere near special or P4P


better than Spence


----------



## Savagekat (May 17, 2013)

Yes. I am defo on board.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

He was good but not as good as i expected, Top 3 P4P i don't see. And what a boring, arrogant twat .


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Not all that impressive IMO.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

guest said:


> yup he's for real i like his interviews tho


What a boring cunt.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Not all that impressive IMO.


Nor me, Burns was abysmal but still caught Crawford a few times and he looked uncomfortable at times.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Not all that impressive IMO.


I was expecting more from Crawford.

It took Crawford almost 4 rounds to adjust to Burns' predictable offense.

Burns is completely mediocre and yet Crawford didn't look too impressive against him - good, confident, solid but not overly impressive.

I'd say it's too early to say how good Crawford is though - he's still a young fighter and it was his first big fight in front of a huge pro-Burns crowd.

Marquez's first title fight was underwhelming and Hop got knocked down twice by some unknown bolivian.

Lightweight is a wasteland right now but let's wait and see if he's good enough to beat someone like Titere.

Who knows, maybe Crawford will surprise us.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i admit, i expected more out of him, but he got the job done and dominated whichever way you wanna look at it. i doubt that's the best we will see from him. that was his first title shot and first fight on a big stage. the best is yet to come. trust me.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck it. I'm putting all my stock into this kid. Future p4per. Sweet T is that dude!!!


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Midwest does it again!


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Crawford is breathing life into an otherwise unremarkable division. Going over to Glasgow and taking Ricky Burns' belt and now beating Gamboa. What's not to like about this guy? I'd like to see Broner drop down to fight him. Vazquez would be a difficult style for him but it would be a quality fight to determine top dog in the division. Hope he doesn't blow himself up in weight to land a big fight at welterweight like we've seen so many good lightweights do over the last few years.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Crawford is breathing life into an otherwise unremarkable division. Going over to Glasgow and taking Ricky Burns' belt and now beating Gamboa. What's not to like about this guy? I'd like to see Broner drop down to fight him. Vazquez would be a difficult style for him but it would be a quality fight to determine top dog in the division. Hope he doesn't blow himself up in weight to land a big fight at welterweight like we've seen so many good lightweights do over the last few years.


Crawford whoops his ass. But Broner would never be willing to fight him. Not enough reward for a high risk fight.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Crawford is good, and I've been on his nuts since the Prescott fight, dude is legit.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

That fight was crazy. Crawford is the next American cash cow. The crowd was losing their shit every time Crawford so much as blinked.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooster said:


> That fight was crazy. Crawford is the next American cash cow. The crowd was losing their shit every time Crawford so much as blinked.


You know, if this was in MSG or at the MGM nobody would be giving a shit about Crawford. The fact that it was in Omaha, in front of Crawford's friends and family made the victory even more special. You're right. The crowd was fucking electric. I love the fact that a great technical boxer like Crawford was getting the respect that he wouldn't otherwise get if it wasn't in Omaha.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Alrighty, I'm gonna be watching this guy's fights from now on, as the Gamboa fight was the first I had seen him.

A lot to like about Crawford, but he does seem easy to hit, so hopefully he manages to improve his defence.

Looks like he could rule 135/140 for some time.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm onboard.

Crawford's balance has improved dramatically in the last year or so. He no longer gets way off balance when he throws the big right, and in general he's supporting his punches better. Plus, now we know he can deal with a fighter that's trying to pressure him on the inside.

I still think Crawford's overall defense is less-than-stellar, but it has improved quite a bit in his last 2 fights. Against Burns, he showed excellent head movement (offensively as well, with those great little feints.) Against Gamboa, his head movement wasn't as good, in fact he basically forgot about it in the second half of the fight, and he was def holding his chin too high. - but this can also be attributed to the fact that he was fighting "tall," and trying to stay outside of Gamboa's reach. Granted, this didn't work too well in the first half of the fight, but it turned out OK after all, now didn't it?

Crawford's defense is still a work in progress, but it's clear that he's working on it, which bodes very well given his incredibly good offensive arsenal, and his ring smarts.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Great win vs Gamboa. I like him but waaay to early to tell how good he can be.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

He should fight Vazquez for the lineal Lightweight championship.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

arty


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Great win vs Gamboa. I like him but waaay to early to tell how good he can be.


Well, he's already compiled a pretty good resume so far with wins over Prescott, Sanabria, Klimov, Burns and of course Gamboa. We can assume he is pretty damn good, in my opinion the best lightweight in the world. He beats Vasquez IMO.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> Well, he's already compiled a pretty good resume so far with wins over Prescott, Sanabria, Klimov, Burns and of course Gamboa. We can assume he is pretty damn good, in my opinion the best lightweight in the world. He beats Vasquez IMO.


That resume doesn't tell me much to be honest. I think it's clear that he's pretty good. I'm trying to figure out HOW GOOD. Can he be GREAT? HOF? That's what I want to see.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> That resume doesn't tell me much to be honest. I think it's clear that he's pretty good. I'm trying to figure out HOW GOOD. Can he be GREAT? HOF? That's what I want to see.


Those are pretty good names considering how weak his weight class is.. Klimov is underrated, Prescott is a big puncher and Sanabria is a good mexican fighter. Burns & Gamboa are self explanatory. He beats everyone at LW


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> Those are pretty good names considering how weak his weight class is.. Klimov is underrated, Prescott is a big puncher and Sanabria is a good mexican fighter. Burns & Gamboa are self explanatory. He beats everyone at LW


I think that's based on opinion. I personally don't think Sanabria is good. Burns was always overrated. Why is Kilmov underrated? Who did he beat? Prescott is cool. He lost many of the big fights vs top opponents. Gamboa was an impressive win but Gamboa also fought one of the dumbest fights I ever seen.

My point is this... I ALREADY THINK Craw is good. So I expect him to beat the guys you mentioned. You feel me? That's what good fighters do ha. Craw IMO is better than the guys you mentioned. I'm trying to find out HOW GOOD? Can he beat some the elite? Can he be GREAT? Those are my questions. Beating the guys you mentioned does not make him great Imo. I want to see him continue to rise. I like to see fighters grow and let them prove it with time. We already agree on his potential. We already agree that he's GOOD. He can still prove more though. And we will see with time. I don't like over hyping guys, even if I think a fighter has the potential to be great. I want to see him do it. Ya dig?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> I think that's based on opinion. I personally don't think Sanabria is good. Burns was always overrated. Why is Kilmov underrated? Who did he beat? Prescott is cool. He lost many of the big fights vs top opponents. Gamboa was an impressive win but Gamboa also fought one of the dumbest fights I ever seen.
> 
> My point is this... I ALREADY THINK Craw is good. So I expect him to beat the guys you mentioned. You feel me? That's what good fighters do ha. Craw IMO is better than the guys you mentioned. I'm trying to find out HOW GOOD? Can he beat some the elite? Can he be GREAT? Those are my questions. Beating the guys you mentioned does not make him great Imo. I want to see him continue to rise. I like to see fighters grow and let them prove it with time. We already agree on his potential. We already agree that he's GOOD. He can still prove more though. And we will see with time. I don't like over hyping guys, even if I think a fighter has the potential to be great. I want to see him do it. Ya dig?


Who'd you like him to face in the future/near future that would answer those questions?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thats what turbo likes


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

I am on the wagon. Hopefully, he can keep climbing!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Thats what turbo likes


he made homie do a somersault :stonk


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> future P4P top 3.. the kid's got it all.
> 
> hop on before it's too late
> 
> ...





Bladerunner said:


> i'm aboard.





Hands of Iron said:


> In.


June 14th, 2013.

:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> he made homie do a somersault :stonk





Hands of Iron said:


> June 14th, 2013.
> 
> :deal


hipster fucks


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> hipster fucks


Happy to see you again too. :sad2

Not going to lie, it was deliciously entertaining seeing him knock Gamboa around the ring like a little rag doll. :rofl America needs a new star, that had to happen and I'm sorry.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Happy to see you again too. :sad2
> 
> Not going to lie, it was deliciously entertaining seeing him knock Gamboa around the ring like a little rag doll. :rofl America needs a new star, that had to happen and I'm sorry.


:lol: acting like i didn't miss you everyday this site was fucking down :-(

That fight was great. It was awesome seeing T drop that whiny hoe all over the ring :hammer


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: acting like i didn't miss you everyday this site was fucking down :-(
> 
> That fight was great. It was awesome seeing T drop that whiny hoe all over the ring :hammer


Atmosphere in Omaha was WILD too. Don't often see those sort of crowds in the US anymore for boxing matches.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> he made homie do a somersault :stonk





Hands of Iron said:


> Atmosphere in Omaha was WILD too. Don't often see those sort of crowds in the US anymore for boxing matches.


Seriously, that was much better than a lot of shit that happens in the MGM theatre/Ballroom or whatever venue that is. That was great, everyone in the house were watching and loving it. Fuck Gamboa, been done with him for awhile.

My first dangerous correct pick in a while too. The turbo jinx is done :happy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Happy to see you again too. :sad2
> 
> Not going to lie, it was deliciously entertaining seeing him knock Gamboa around the ring like a little rag doll. :rofl America needs a new star, that had to happen and I'm sorry.


Damn, you really rate Crawford too? (I don't rate him anywhere near the other dudes but he seems like a likeable dude so I might support him anyway now that he's moving up and not being a weight cutting cuntague.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> We aren't looking at the second coming of Sweet Pea Whitaker...But I think we may just be looking at someone who follows the template of a young Marvin Hagler very, very closely. Like Marvelous Marvin, Terrance is a deadly serious, smooth, switch-hitting boxer-puncher who can fight just as well playing the role of the aggressor as he can circling and countering on the back foot. Like Marvin, he doesn't possess otherworldly speed; but has got just about everything else in his tool-box.
> 
> And if he follows Marvin's career trajectory (or even approaches it), we could be looking at someone pretty special.





Drew101 said:


> Oh yeah...Count me in.


6-16-13

A couple of days after the fact, but whatevs. :good


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Who'd you like him to face in the future/near future that would answer those questions?


How bout he wipes out the division and then move up to face the best Jr Welters?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Became a believer after the Gamboa fight, although Gamboa really shouldn't be fighting at the weight and literally did himself no favours. Showed excellent poise, chin, heart and great skills in either stance. He's no Marvelous one but he's pretty fucking good.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> How bout he wipes out the division and then move up to face the best Jr Welters?


Always a good idea, just didn't know if you had anyone in particular you wanted him to face to show you he's the goods.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Always a good idea, just didn't know if you had anyone in particular you wanted him to face to show you he's the goods.


Well if he did that, he would prove to be better than good right? How bout a match-up vs Mikey Garcia?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Well if he did that, he would prove to be better than good right? How bout a match-up vs Mikey Garcia?


Would love to see that fight when Garcia moves up naturally. Beating someone like Garcia would prove he's the goods to me, as long as Garcia is comfortable at the weight. That's kinda what I was kind of looking for with my question. :good


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Would love to see that fight when Garcia moves up naturally. Beating someone like Garcia would prove he's the goods to me, as long as Garcia is comfortable at the weight. That's kinda what I was kind of looking for with my question. :good


Indeed :yep


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Well if he did that, he would prove to be better than good right? How bout a match-up vs Mikey Garcia?


Lordy, what a fight that would be !


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

its bout that time..


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I like Mikey but his jaw is made of glass. Crawford stops him once he adjusts to Mikey's speed.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> its bout that time..


good bump we might get another foty candidate tonight


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hbo replaying pacquiao-Algieri .....I'm trying to get to bed before 1 tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Crawford by ko

Beltran ain't on his level


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

I'd like to see bud move up and smack Provo around


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Beltran is a very strong/sturdy fighter. Crawford should use his movement early in the fight and go for the KO late.

If Crawford fights flat footed I believe Beltran would cause MAJOR problems for Crawford.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

It's amazing the guys I've become a fan of at the apparently most inappropriate times.
I hated Floyd because of what he said to Leonard around 04-05 but when he fought Hatton of all people,I stopped resenting his brilliance and became a fully fledged TMT nuthugger.
When Ward beat Froch in a close fight,I was truly astonished by his brilliance and became a fan.
Fuck! I even started liking Wlad as a person in the build up to Haye!:yikes
But now Crawford handily beat Burns who I was a genuine supporter of and Gamboa who I loved as a fighter and I again find myself a fan of the guy.
And I've bet on the KO.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Fighter of the year IMO. 2015 is the 140 takeover 
TeamSweetT !!


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Crawford reminds me of a young floyd, not as good defensively or as accurate. But back when floyd used to throw punches


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Crawford looked fantastic tonight, can't wait to see him clear out the 140 division. :happy


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> future P4P top 3.. the kid's got it all.
> 
> hop on before it's too late
> 
> ...


I'm on it, been on it, will stay on it...the most complete young fighter in boxing. He's amazing and I see no real flaws in his game...good technically, solid chin, good power, good hand speed, great footwork, he's tough, solid defense, humble kid...just awesome.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> It's amazing the guys I've become a fan of at the apparently most inappropriate times.
> I hated Floyd because of what he said to Leonard around 04-05 but when he fought Hatton of all people,I stopped resenting his brilliance and became a fully fledged TMT nuthugger.
> When Ward beat Froch in a close fight,I was truly astonished by his brilliance and became a fan.
> Fuck! I even started liking Wlad as a person in the build up to Haye!:yikes
> ...


l::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a fan of Crawford. Let him fight Garcia and then move him to 140 for Pacquaio.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

He looked great last night! Not much left for him at 135, excited to see him challenge the top guys at JrWW.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> l::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Ask Carl.He should know.:bart

And we all know Ricky was on the slide but it doesn't look such a defining loss now.Even as a leading Ricky cheerleader,I never pretended he was a P4P'r,but like I said earlier,I became a fan of Terence that night and I'm now a big fan.
Love watching him popping out that jab and switching feet.He'll be entering my top 5 when JMM and International Superstar retire.
Love how he's got that most unexpected boxing town right behind him yet poor Andre Ward can't even get his hometown excited.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm on it, been on it, will stay on it...*the most complete young fighter in boxing*. He's amazing and I see no real flaws in his game...good technically, solid chin, good power, good hand speed, great footwork, he's tough, solid defense, humble kid...just awesome.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford has really tightened up his (old) flaws in recent fights. He also seems to understand his ideal range better, and is really using his reach advantage properly now. The guys is definitely the goods.

- but LORD, does he ever need a new nickname! I don't understand why he doesn't actually use "Sweet T."


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Crawford has really tightened up his (old) flaws in recent fights. He also seems to understand his ideal range better, and is really using his reach advantage properly now. The guys is definitely the goods.
> 
> - but LORD, does he ever need a new nickname! I don't understand why he doesn't actually use "Sweet T."


His nickname is kinda "eh" but at least it isn't something gay and retarded like "Boo Boo"..

The fuck was Andrade thinking? atsch


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> His nickname is kinda "eh" but at least it isn't something gay and retarded like "Boo Boo"..
> 
> The fuck was Andrade thinking? atsch


true dat.

His girlfriend probably gave it to him. :lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Crawford's one of my favourite fighters as of Saturday night - future p4p material.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Beats everyone at 135.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Good fighter..


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> His nickname is kinda "eh" but at least it isn't something gay and retarded like "Boo Boo"..
> 
> The fuck was Andrade thinking? atsch


lol crawford and andrade using nicknames that their moms gave them when they were babies.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------

